# Alternatives to T.P.



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone have ideas on alternatives to toilet paper?

I was thinking that corn husks would work. Also thought about using old rags and then washing them. 

What did people do before the Sears catalogue came out?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have talked to people who use squares of soft cotton or flannel and then just dropping them in a bucket of water/bleach solutions until wash day.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a lot of rags, cut them in squares & sew an edging so they don't fray. I'm the only female in this house so I should be okay. But I do stock a lot of T.P. for the people who think using rags is a little strange.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We bought diapers and cut them into squares. Keep a container with a lid filled with a bleach/water solution.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Eat right, you won't need TP. When was the last time you saw a wild animal with a piece of TP stuck to its butt??


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I pick up flannel sheets from Goodwill and then I cut them into strips and serger around them to make family cloths (also used them as cloth wipes for the baby). They are actually really soft and nice to use for everyday use now!!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Use a bidet, or in place of that a bottle bidet http://bottlebidet.com/ - although it's cheaper to pick up some of the chemistry wash bottles . Once you've done that, you can dry with a soft cloth, and it won't be as 'nasty' as normal. Also, if you're eating enough fiber, you shouldn't have much to wipe.

Dawn


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

There is no alternative to TP ... About anything else would not be clean or comfortable. I went into a church outhouse at a wedding once that had strips from a sears catalog nailed to the wall and that was what you were supposed to use ...
Thanks goodness I had a box of kleenex in the car.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Hint - shaking hands with a person using your left hand used to be a major no-no.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Romans used a sponge on a stick.

and, What Harry said...

trust me, you will not stop eating, just because you don't have any tp... humans have been defecating for millenia without it... when the 'time' comes, you'll figure it out.... leaves, sticks, rocks, moss, lichens, and that old standby, the left hand....


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

> Eat right, you won't need TP. When was the last time you saw a wild animal with a piece of TP stuck to its butt??..........
> 
> trust me, you will not stop eating, just because you don't have any tp... humans have been defecating for millenia without it... when the 'time' comes, you'll figure it out.... leaves, sticks, rocks, moss, lichens, and that old standby, the left hand....


The fellows here obviously forget that ladies don't only wipe when they pooh.......we also need to blot after a tinkle - ladies don't just shake and tuck it back in after number 1. So we go through more TP (or family cloths) than the males and what we use must be comfortable otherwise a very sensitive area of our bodies can get irritated. Gentlemen, remember - When that place gets irritated it can make for a less than affectionate partner.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohio Rusty said:


> There is no alternative to TP ... About anything else would not be clean or comfortable.
> Ohio Rusty ><>


Not at all true. Cloth gets you MUCH cleaner and is way more comfortable....it doesn't break when damp!


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Very true Trish ... I forgot about cloth. Thanks ..... Just no pine cones or corn cobs for me please and thank you .......
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

OH, shades of the old toilet paper/bidet/bottle washer thread!! That one went on for pages and pages! Anyone else remember that thread?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohio Rusty said:


> Very true Trish ... I forgot about cloth. Thanks ..... Just no pine cones or corn cobs for me please and thank you .......
> Ohio Rusty ><>


I totally agree! NO THANK YOU on THOSE "alternatives" LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

JuliaAnn said:


> OH, shades of the old toilet paper/bidet/bottle washer thread!! That one went on for pages and pages! Anyone else remember that thread?


I remember it well, but it's time for the new crowd to have a go at it. Older S&EP folks will help them out, I'm sure.

I was just telling someone, someplace else that this was a topic that had not been discussed in awhile. In the meantime, the price of TP has been going up.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

texican said:


> *Romans used a sponge on a stick.*and, What Harry said...
> 
> trust me, you will not stop eating, just because you don't have any tp... humans have been defecating for millenia without it... when the 'time' comes, you'll figure it out.... leaves, sticks, rocks, moss, lichens, and that old standby, the left hand....


Don't forget the bucket of water they also used to wash the sponge between duty runs.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Been there done the no toilet paper thing. Not doing it again unless the entire world runs out of TP. We have long been talking about installing a bidet and that is definitely one of the prep things we will do.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Seriously with the quality of paper products now, you may as well be using your hand.
We cut up all our old clothes, towels ect and every bit of them get used for the disposible paper products in our house and dish towels.
Those used in the bathroom or for cleaning up after dogs do not get rewashed.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Put some warm water in a clean garden sprayer that has a hand pump. Pump up the pressure and viola instant bidet.

Now where is that photo of WIHH and her garden sprayer bidet?  :bash:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Put some warm water in a clean garden sprayer that has a hand pump. Pump up the pressure and viola instant bidet.
> 
> Now where is that photo of WIHH and her garden sprayer bidet?  :bash:


That is a nice and simple bidet but I am married to a water expert who makes the Myth Buster guys look sane and thus will end up with something like the Trevi fountain - or worse, Old Faithful.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Put some warm water in a clean garden sprayer that has a hand pump. Pump up the pressure and viola instant bidet.
> 
> Now where is that photo of WIHH and her garden sprayer bidet?  :bash:


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Ha...this whole time I thought that photo was of you, serious! 

(I do have the garden sprayer for the bathroom-yep!)
-scrt crk


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Hey cabin!! I thought that was a garden sprayer shower..re-posting that one should get you just as dead.....


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Put some warm water in a clean garden sprayer that has a hand pump. Pump up the pressure and viola instant bidet.
> 
> Now where is that photo of WIHH and her garden sprayer bidet?  :bash:


"Honey, did you just use the garden sprayer for you know what?"

"Yeah, why?"

"You probably won't be bothered with stink-bugs for a while..."


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We are a two garden sprayer family. One for outdoor showers and other one for an outdoor bidet.

And yes, the photo that I have previously posted was of WIHH using the outdoor shower garden sprayer.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

That was funny.

We had an outhouse that had a large bush next to it. When we ran out of the sears catalog, we would grab leaves before going in. Can't remember what we did in winter other than what we did we did in a hurry.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use soft cloths for after urination and wash them, but still use TP for the other "stuff". I just won't rewash *those* kind of cloths. I've been getting clothes from a charity thrift shop and the last Friday of the month all clothes are 10 cents. I buy t-shirt or skirts made of soft material and cut those up for cleaning rags and such. Hadn't thought about using them as disposable wipe rags. They would be much cheaper than TP. 

Didn't there used to be someone on here with the user name "I hate TP" and was almost manic about not using any kind of wipe? Perhaps for fun we should find that thread and bump it up? :nono:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

yikes said:


> That was funny.
> 
> We had an outhouse that had a large bush next to it. When we ran out of the sears catalog, we would grab leaves before going in. Can't remember what we did in winter other than what we did we did in a hurry.


I'll let you in on a little Boy Scout secret. The best natural TP is not plain old leaves, its the large velvety soft leaves of the mullein plant. Doesn't eveyone have mullein growing somewhere nearby?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'll let you in on a little Boy Scout secret. The best natural TP is not plain old leaves, its the large velvety soft leaves of the mullein plant. Doesn't eveyone have mullein growing somewhere nearby?


That's good to know Cabin Fever, we have those growing at our ranch. Thank you!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Zong, I think I know entirely too much about ya now . . . .


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've actually been prepping for this because, well, after the S hits the F I plan to keep S'ing...........

On one job at work I use parts that come wrapped in tissue paper. They just throw it away. I save it and bring it home. I fill the voids in my survival buckets with it.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

What if you can't remember which one is your left hand? People are always telling me "No, your other left hand".


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Oldcountryboy said:


> What if you can't remember which one is your left hand? People are always telling me "No, your other left hand".


I have a pocket rock.:banana:


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd need an acre of mullein, just for myself.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldcountryboy said:


> What if you can't remember which one is your left hand? People are always telling me "No, your other left hand".


You put your hands up in front of you, palms facing out. The thumb and index finger that makes an L is your left hand.

And I must run with a really crunchy crowd. Because I thought family cloth was pretty normal. Use squares of flannel or tshirt scraps, toss in a bucket and wash with the cloth diaper load. No biggie. Those of us who have birthed babies have peri-bottles too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> I'd need an acre of mullein, just for myself.


Will this work in a pinch?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, you'd love that, wouldn't you?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Gosh, I sure hate to throw a wet rag into the conversation but .... better to give fair warning than for some women folks to be sorry later.

Mullein has a lot of wonderful herbal healing properties when used in other ways but the oils in the wooly fibres on *mullein leaf causes contact dermatitis, redness and itching* when wiped or rubbed against the skin. I wouldn't recommend that ladies use mullein leaves on delicate areas.

*Thimbleberry leaves* are safe, soft and fuzzy and can be collected and dried and will retain their softness and pliability. Thimbleberry leaf is also used as a poultice for treating skin conditions.










.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I know we had a lilac bush on one side. On the other side was a large bush with orange flowers with a balloon center that we boys would POP. Grandma always gave us the dickens for doing it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

naturelover said:


> Gosh, I sure hate to throw a wet rag into the conversation but .... better to give fair warning than for some women folks to be sorry later.
> 
> Mullein has a lot of wonderful herbal healing properties when used in other ways but the oils in the wooly fibres on *mullein leaf causes contact dermatitis, redness and itching* when wiped or rubbed against the skin. I wouldn't recommend that ladies use mullein leaves on delicate areas.


Guess I've never had a problem with using mullien as TP. Maybe some people are sensitive to mullien and others are not. Just like some are sensitive to wool clothing and others are not.

At any rate I did a search on the herbal uses of mullein and found this:
_*The common mullein can also be used applied externally for dressing skin ulcers , wounds, sunburns, common burns as well as hemorrhoids.*_ (http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_mullein.htm)

Seems kind of strange to recommend these uses if its use will also result in the maladies you've claimed.


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

once the dollar becomes worthless it will be "don't squeeze the greenbacks"


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Considering the germs on dollar bills I think I'd rather take my chances with other choices!

If you live near a source..what about clam shells instead of rocks; indians used a pair of clam shells to pull hair. I also have heard they pulled all hair BUT on the head..THAT sure would make keeping clean easier....yes, I do realize native americans were not overly gifted with body hair to begin with.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Google 'family cloth'. I'm ok with this, but hubby refuses to participate. Contents of bucket is washed twice a week. I find cloth is much gentler than paper.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

corn cobs, the white ones were to check if the red ones had done the job.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Eat right and there's no mess but throw in new medications and all forces can break loose. We really do try to eat right and not have the problem but that's difficult to achieve with Crohns disease. I can get by using cloth squares but DH has to have lots of soap and water for cleanup sometimes. I have lots of bidet bottles stored for use. Also keep a big supply of baby wipes, adult diapers, antiseptic soaps and cleaners, disposable gloves, odor control products and heavy duty storage bags.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Guess I've never had a problem with using mullien as TP. Maybe some people are sensitive to mullien and others are not. Just like some are sensitive to wool clothing and others are not.
> 
> At any rate I did a search on the herbal uses of mullein and found this:
> _*The common mullein can also be used applied externally for dressing skin ulcers , wounds, sunburns, common burns as well as hemorrhoids.*_ (http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_mullein.htm)
> ...


CF, if you look again at the same website you listed you'll see is also says that the leaf can cause skin irritaion and that it should be applied externally to the skin as a medicinal *preparation* such as an emollient, salve or infused oil and it tells you right there how to make some of those medicinal preparations. 

It IS safe to use on the skin once it's been chopped up and prepped into a medicine and the volatile astringent oils on the wool have been neutralized .... just not the raw or dried leaf itself applied straight up without being prepared into medicine.

You are right that some people are more sensitive than others. Also, some parts of the body are more sensitive that others. For example, the untreated leaf is less irritating on the tougher skin of the soles of the feet and palms of the hands, but it may cause dermatitis on the tops of the feet and hands. 

The unprepared leaf may cause inflammation and *blistering* on delicate tissues such as inside the mouth and throat, on the eyes, inside or on the vagina, urethra and anus and on the glans penis.

.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Great big white oak leaves work well when they're green. Or chinkapin oak. Don't get any poo poo on your fingers.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> Been there done the no toilet paper thing. Not doing it again unless the entire world runs out of TP. We have long been talking about installing a bidet and that is definitely one of the prep things we will do.


Forgive me, but if there is a breakdown that goes so far as to have TP not available, I'm thinking the electricity required to run the pump for a bidet is probably going to be equally out of reach....

Unless you're talking about a different kind of bidet?


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Check out this link, http://www.handyspray.com/, I bought this bidet 6 years ago and love it because I feel much cleaner. It is not expensive, uses no electricity and works perfectly. You just dry off after usage.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

In addition to mullein, we also have an herb called Lamb's Ear (Stachys lanata) around here. Very velvety leaves. Watch out for those stinging caterpillars.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

zong said:


> Eat right, you won't need TP. When was the last time you saw a wild animal with a piece of TP stuck to its butt??


I am guessing you are a man? Only men would say such a retarded thing. Girls have open, moist areas that HAVE to be dried. If you don't, not only is it uncomfortable, but not drying off there means infection really fast! Then there is burning and itching, which in turn leads to injury, irritation, and possibly bladder infection, which equals possible antibiotics and/or eventual death. Has really nothing to do with poop.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

zong said:


> Eat right, you won't need TP. When was the last time you saw a wild animal with a piece of TP stuck to its butt??


LOL. 

When was the last time you saw a human washing his butt with his tongue or dragging his butt across the grass? :hysterical:

Herbivores don't usually have to clean their butts but many carnivores do - they either lick their butts or drag it across the ground if they get yuckies stuck on there. Sometimes they lick it even when they don't have to. 

There is no way I'm going to lick my butt or drag it across the grass. I'm just not that good a contortionist.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We started sewing cloth all in one diapers and wipes for our GC and got the bright idea of making wipes for us too. So, although we buy our TP at Costco in bulk, we also have back up stacks of flannel wipes that can be washed and reused. DH bought me a serger and I can make lots of them in no time flat. No worries!


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Will this work in a pinch?


:smack


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Will this work in a pinch?



You first!!!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

while backpacking ultralight, we use leaves, moss, rocks, bark, snow balls, fir cones, whatever is near-by and at hand. For ladies (like me) a bandana is used as a pee cloth, which is left to dry on the outside of the pack as you hike.

I wouldn't use lichen though, it kinda breaks apart and leaves debries behind which is a bit uncomfortable...


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

ovsfarm said:


> In addition to mullein, we also have an herb called Lamb's Ear (Stachys lanata) around here. Very velvety leaves. Watch out for those stinging caterpillars.


I read the thread looking to see if Lamb's Ear had been mentioned. I'm really surprised it wasn't mentioned before post # 50!

Lamb's Ear is wonderful! Soft as a baby's patootie. For those of you who might like that rougher rub, Lamb's Ear is not for you.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Will this work in a pinch?


Yeah! Collect a bunch of that. It's even on vines so it can be easily rolled onto a pine cone for later use.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry..Here's an honest answer :
http://www.writerbynature.com/2006/01/18/how-to-prepare-wild-foods-burdock-roots/


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Paumon said:


> There is no way I'm going to lick my butt or drag it across the grass. I'm just not that good a contortionist.


Make that two. I've had some experience with the TP is optional crowd. The saying a skunk can't smell his own stench can definitely apply to people. Now I've been in a no TP pinch miles from civilization. Nothing but a canoe for transportation. It was mid-spring, no leaves on the trees. So I used wet oak leaves picked up off the forest floor. It worked well enough.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Paumon: That is a very funny post I've actually told my bro. in law to drag his butt once when he said he has an allergy to soda pop. (The pop 'irritates' his butt.!)


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Forgive me, but if there is a breakdown that goes so far as to have TP not available, I'm thinking the electricity required to run the pump for a bidet is probably going to be equally out of reach....
> 
> Unless you're talking about a different kind of bidet?


I would love a simple bidet but as I mentioned I am married to a water expert who makes the Myth Buster guys look sane and thus will end up with something like the Trevi fountain - or worse, Old Faithful. 

Any self sufficient system - water, sewer irrigation , heating (geothermal) , electric system (solar, wind, hydro) etc etc - is the sort of challenge he loves. Even if we run out of TP we will have power and flowing water.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Like Emdeengee, tp is one prep that is irreplaceable. I won't even entertain the thought of using a replacement. When ever a topic like this comes up at HT or on the other homesteading sites that I frequent, I just go buy two more cases at the store to make sure that I NEVER run out!!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Packedready said:


> Check out this link, http://www.handyspray.com/, I bought this bidet 6 years ago and love it because I feel much cleaner. It is not expensive, uses no electricity and works perfectly. You just dry off after usage.




So what are you using to dry off with?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

kenworth said:


> [/color]
> 
> So what are you using to dry off with?


Hair dryer...? :tmi:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=batter...erated+fan&FORM=IDFRIR&prevver=images&shash=1
O2cool battery operated fan works great.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Terry cloth wash cloths that are only used for that purpose and you wash them in the washing machine.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I don't get the whole weirdness with family cloth, personally....shoot, my shoes probably get worse stuff on them than poo. (and that's when I wear them, lol)

Personally, I have no qualms with it and that's what I plan to use, long-term. I do like tp an awful lot, though.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, but you don't wipe your shoes somewhere either


----------

